# General > Sport >  Surfers Ceilidh - 10th November 2018 - Thurso

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Surfers Ceilidh - 10th November 2018 - Thurso*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na656_tn.jpg[/IMG]
See poster for details..   [Read Full Article]

----------

